# who's online



## nutta_nic (Nov 21, 2009)

i used to be able to see who was online at the bottom of the page, have i done somethink or have you??


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2009)

It was removed to reduce lag from the influx of noobs caused by the NSMB Wii effect.


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2009)

It's been disabled to speed up the forum. It will be back when the noob flood subsides. 

EDIT: Raika beat me to it.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 21, 2009)

the funny thing is that the real online list does work


----------



## nutta_nic (Nov 21, 2009)

cheers dudes, much appreciated


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> It's been disabled to speed up the forum. It will be back when the noob flood subsides.


gonna be waiting a long time PLUS there's also now 2 level editors that are causing a frenzy


----------



## computerboy (Nov 22, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't cause that much problem. People were only interested to get NSMB to work and 90% of those people probably don't know what an editor is


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2009)

that's cos it's/their not released yet but once it is you can bet there will be a flood or noobs asking HOW to use it/them not to mention all the bug reports, this doesn't work, how do i play these levels on my wii posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes tanooki is out BUT hardly any1 wants to make levels in HEX


----------



## outgum (Nov 23, 2009)

i kinda want it back....
Ive only noticed myself lagging MORE since it was disabled....
Bring it back DX, Just disable the Wii board insted, all the normal people will know when the wii board will be up so then the noobs will be like... oh... no wii board, then less lag and we can also see who is online XD


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (Nov 23, 2009)

^^agreed. (if possible)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 24, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Just disable the Wii board insted, all the normal people will know when the wii board will be up so then the noobs will be like... oh... no wii board, then less lag and we can also see who is online XD


why don't we disable ALL the other boards just cos you can't do fuck all with your consoles you bitch and complain on what the wii can do. the wii and ds forums are pretty much what every1 uses on this site anyway


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2009)

I just noticed that it's back up.


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2009)

We even have some new stuff added to the forum


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 26, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> We even have some new stuff added to the forum


like what?


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like what? I don't notice anything new...


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless they are old i've never noticed them


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2009)

They weren't there before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cool.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 26, 2009)

The previous post in full reply is not new
It has just been months ago when they disabled it (at the same time as the who is reading the topic thing), but never brought it back

and the X posts in archive was already there


----------



## Domination (Nov 26, 2009)

Archive forum has always been there, but down for quite some time.

The other thing has been there in the past too. I remember seeing it when I just joined.

Edit: Fucking tj_cool!


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 26, 2009)

the archive? never saw that before and huzzah, the who's online bar is back


----------

